# Tin Man



## Meg the Healer (Feb 27, 2011)

I have always been a fan of the Wizard of Oz. (Aside from Alice in Wonderland and Red Riding Hood - it was one of my favorite stories).

The first time I watched Tin Man, all I could think was "my god....what have they done!"

But after I watched it a couple more times - I realized they weren't telling the Wizard of Oz. There were parallels to the story and some of the names were the same, but it wasn't the same story. And I found the more I watched it the more I really came to love this mini-series...though DG got on my nerves (but that could be because I don't care for Zooey Deschanel).


----------

